# Gratis-Touchscreen-Stift und Armband-Handy mit Mediaplayer [Anzeige]



## PCGH-Redaktion (14. Februar 2013)

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt zu *Gratis-Touchscreen-Stift und Armband-Handy mit Mediaplayer [Anzeige]*

					Bei Pearl können Sie ab sofort einen Gratis-Touchscreen-Stift bestellen. Wie Sie dabei vorgehen müssen, verraten wir Ihnen auf dieser Seite. Außerdem bietet der Online-Shop ab sofort eine interessante Handy-Uhr an.

					[size=-2]Bitte beachten Sie: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert. Allgemeine Fragen und Kritik zu Online-Artikeln von PC Games Hardware sind im Feedback-Unterforum zu veröffentlichen und NICHT im Kommentarthread zu einer News. Dort werden sie ohne Nachfragen entfernt. Sollten Sie Fehler in einer News finden, schicken Sie diese bitte an online@pcgameshardware.de mit einem aussagekräftigen Betreff.[/size]





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: *Gratis-Touchscreen-Stift und Armband-Handy mit Mediaplayer [Anzeige]*


----------

